# competing with horns?



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

are there very many people who have horns that compete in sqc?im just looking for inspiration to better my system


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As ironic as it sounds, you would find more people on the east coast using horns in competition...but even here, there aren't many anymore.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

thats what i am starting to see,been doing some searching and havent found very many systems with horns


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah there just aren't many these days.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Mic is the only one I know of to use horns in competition within the past few years.

And judging by his sig, looks like subterFUSE does as well.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think SuberFUSE rocks his horn-loaded S6 Audi for the judges. If so, I imagine he does quite well. That car definitely threw everything I had previously perceived about horns right out the doggone window. Along with re-igniting my love for a dang good lookin' German auto but that's beside the point.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I know a guy who goes by Mikey (and some digits) from Tucson on here who has horns under his dash with big mids in the floor along with some ported 10s in the doors and an 18" in the back of his Passat. Listening to his system is TONS of fun!

In this car, you can feel the snare hitting you in the face, kinda like sitting front row at a concert. It didn't win top SQ honors at the last event, but it was WAY more fun to demo than any other car I heard there, and I wouldn't change a thing about it!

That being said, I'm not sure how well horns will work out score-wise in an SQ install, but I'm not opposed at all to using them if you're looking for a realistic live concert effect.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

His mids are THAT big...lol, just 6.5s.

Which these days might be "big" mids.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been using horns in competition this year.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

My cars w horns have done Ok over the years, and at the same time the majority of time people have no idea they are listening to a "horn" car


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> the majority of time people have no idea they are listening to a "horn" car


Key right there. There are many ideas about how a "horn car" should sound versus how they really do sound.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> His mids are THAT big...lol, just 6.5s.
> 
> Which these days might be "big" mids.


I like my mids.  I would've done 2118s if they would have fit. And thanks for the compliments, Chet. That was my first time ever competing, so I didn't really bother with having anyone help tune the car for optimal scoring, etc. I just rolled in how I listen to it to get a baseline. This car is definitely the most pleasant sounding of all the horn cars I've built. The midrange really help with that, IMO.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Curious what your score was Mike if you don't mind


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> His mids are THAT big...lol, just 6.5s.
> 
> Which these days might be "big" mids.


Well, considering my mids are 4" and my midbass are 6.5", Mikey's mids are kinda' big to me!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

strakele said:


> Curious what your score was Mike if you don't mind


I think it was in the low to mid 70s? I think the top 5 were all within a few points of each other and I missed 3rd by half a point or something.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

sweet,i was playing around with the placement today and found a really good placement for the both of them,only problem right now is i need to figure out what to do with my emergency break pedal because it is interfering with the left horn fitting all the way ro the left side of my truck,if i have more time tomorrow i will get a light under there and see what i can do


----------

